# Manager: Fedor Emelianenko's relationship with Bellator won't affect where he signs



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I think he knows where to sign. Wayyy too many matchups and questions left. His latter fights were completely irrelevant. Very interested to see how he fares presently and I know all the fighters as well. 



> Fedor Emelianenko is a brand ambassador for Bellator and has been at two of the promotion's shows this year. He has a fantastic relationship with Bellator president Scott Coker, going back to their days with Strikeforce.
> 
> But, despite those things, Emelianenko is not any more likely to sign with Bellator, according to his manager Vadim Finkelchtein. And his past issues with UFC president Dana White also won't deter Emelianenko from inking a deal with that organization, either.
> 
> ...


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

DW just sign, book, and give him a fight


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

rul3z said:


> DW just sign, book, and give him a fight


This.


----------

